# A good sauce for falafel



## chef_isa (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I tried a yogurt sauce(plain yogurt, garlic, cilantro, mayonaise, salt and lemmon juice)
But I need something with tahini sauce, garlic, cilantro and what else?
I will apreciate any advice.
Isa


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I don't think classic felafel has cilentro in the sauce, but I may be wrong. I'd advise using thick, Greek-style yogurt, finely diced cucumber and maybe some green onion, lemon juice and some tahini stirred in. The felafel is topped with chopped lettuce, cucumber and tomato- maybe some green pepper, too.

Real Israeli felafel is on my list of things to eat in its native land. Maybe next year! :lips:


----------



## kerryclan (Mar 13, 2005)

I've never had cilantro in falafel sauce. Flat leaf parsley, yes. Try putting some pickeled red cabbage on it (or saurkraut). :lips: I only use tahina mixed with garlic and lemon juice, plus some water to loosen, but the white cucumber/yogurt sauce is good to.

Also, if you make the falafel with fava beans instead of chick peas it comes out better and is more authentic.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey oh

Cilantro no, corriander yes. Fava beans yes, and yellow peas yes, chick peas at least 50% a must. In the sauce mint can be used. Or you can serve the patties with taboli, a salad of parsly and tomatoe.

Hmmm, falafel is an interesting bean dish. I make it half a dozzen times a month. There are a lot of things that can be done to and with it. I also don't just serve it as a main item, but as a side item on plate. There are also variations as you leave the middle east and head towards India (changes in spice, changes in the main bean, but the processe is the same).

http://www.icarda.org/Publications/Cook/12/12.html

As to sauce, well, anything really goes. There is a natural foods store up the road that makes a very nice garlic tzatziki that is fab on falafel. Even here, with a simple and traditional sauce, there is a great deal of variations.

http://www-2.cs.cmu.edu/~mjw/recipes...ziki-coll.html


----------



## chef_isa (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks you all for the recomendations, I will test everything.
Isa


----------



## jemsam (Jun 19, 2005)

Chef Isa
the real falafel sauce is the lebanese one, 
its called something like taratoor
it contains garlic crushed along with salt ( finely crushed, and beaten) then u add the tahini paste, and mix well with a bit of lemon juice, top with chopped parsley, that's the original one
i cann asurre you


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

This is the one I know as well. Very tasty...

Also, you could make tzaziki, but I've never made that for falafel. It goes with other greek food like souvlaki.


----------



## chef_isa (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks a lot, sound very good.


----------

